# looking for binary diff tool



## ivand58 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all

Is there a command line (console) tool that make binary diff of two files (with hex output - offset & bytes)?


----------



## quintessence (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

textproc/vbindiff.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 7, 2011)

There's also bsdiff(1) and bspatch(1) in the base system.


----------

